# 4 gallonish vivarium



## ophiophagus (Feb 12, 2012)

Just put this together. It's a large kritter keeper. there is nothing living in it yet just plants. Let me know what you think


----------



## Toogledoo (Feb 13, 2012)

That's very cool. Are they all live plants? What animal do you plan to put in there? What all kinds of plants are in there? Are they low light plants? Lol sorry for all the questions, I'm just very interested!


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 13, 2012)

That is absolutely amazing!! Looks like a perfect chunk of the forest


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome. Cant wait to see some pics of your enclosure with some nasty predator lurking about


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm more interested in your ventilation and whether or not you put in any kind of filter.

Also, that's going to get overgrown like crazy once all those plants get established.


----------



## ophiophagus (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, after looking at it for a while I was happy with it. So, I rearranged some. I'm going to try to answer the questions. As far as the plants go. They are all live and more or less low light here's a crumby list:
2 sp. of Pelia
Salleginella
2 sp. or fern
and there are 3 plants that I don't have ID's for

For xhexdx I know it will get overgrown eventually, and I'll trim it back. I actually removed the larger faster growing stuff last night. And for ventilation until I finish the lid,acrylic with vents, it just has a piece of acrylic covering about 75% of the top. So far there are 4 sp. of isopods in there. I'm not sure what if anything will live in there. Here's the revised version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice. 



xhexdx said:


> ...and whether or not you put in any kind of filter.


What about this?


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Feb 13, 2012)

The pink & green plant is Hypoestes phyllostachya, it gets tall if not pruned.


----------



## ophiophagus (Feb 13, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?


Nope no filter. There is a drainage layer at the bottom with crushed brick and pea gravel. That is covered with a piece of screen to keep the substrate out. Then the substrate on top of that. When I reorganized it I also added live oak leaf litter on top. For the isopods and springtails


----------

